# Silver King M1



## Kickstand3 (Jul 7, 2019)

Just knocking the edge off
Not polishing this one 









It really old so it’s going to stay looking kinda old 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bikiba (Jul 7, 2019)

looks good!


----------



## STRADALITE (Jul 7, 2019)

I think I have an extra butterfly stand if you’re interested.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 7, 2019)

STRADALITE said:


> I think I have an extra butterfly stand if you’re interested.




Thanks. Iv got a complete one[emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 11, 2019)

Nice!
Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 25, 2019)

Shazam !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 25, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## John G04 (Jul 25, 2019)

Looks great!


----------

